# any new sci-fi/fantasy tv series?



## purple_kathryn (May 1, 2007)

Basically what it says in the title - anything new I should be looking out for?

Particularily American shows that perhaps haven't aired in the UK yet.

(I've seen the Dresden Files and I've been watching Heroes)


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 5, 2007)

Well, when HBO gets around to making A Song of Ice and Fire, try and catch that. No idea how long that kind of thing takes though - a couple of years, I guess.


----------



## murphy (May 5, 2007)

Lifetime has Tanya Huff's Blood Ties.   I've been watching it on You Tube, don't have cable.   The main character, Vicky Nelson, played by Christina Cox is very good.


----------

